# Masters Plumbing license in NJ?



## Breakin Newz (Feb 8, 2009)

I am a 20 year old wanting to get into plumbing or eletricial, my father does general contracting and I have been learning/working for him on and off since I was about 12 years old.. 

I want to get a plumbers license for NJ, but not exactly sure where to begin.. On a website they say 

-----

The Board does require you to pass an exam to get a license. To take the exam you must be over the age of 21 and have one of the following: 

a bachelor's degree in mechanical, plumbing, or sanitary engineering and one year of Board-approved work experience 
 
What does this EXACTLY mean? Anyone that has a NJ license can give me some advice and where to start please?

Thanks! John


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

Bachelor's would be 4 years of college in mechanical (plumbing, hvac, hydronics, spinkler fitting). . . I think you guys have an apprenticeship too?

*shrugs* I'm licensed in Ky.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

*Good luck I hope you make it. Below are the requirements:*



*New Jersey Plumbers License (Jouneyman/Master)*


*Requirements:*

Passing the *Business and Law Exam* is required to be licensed as a Master Plumber
Must be 21 years old for the Master.
A $3,000 bond is required for licensure.
No exam is required for the Journeyman, but 4 years of experience as an apprentice and 1 year Journeyman is required to apply to take the Master.
Required to have prior approval from the State Board before testing.
*Services:*"*Journeyman plumber*" means any person other than a master plumber or apprentice plumber who installs, alters, repairs and renovates plumbing in accordance with standards, rules and regulations established by the board and who works under the supervision of a master plumber. 
"*Master plumber*" means a person licensed pursuant to this amendatory and supplementary act who has the qualifications, training, experience and technical knowledge necessary to properly plan, lay out, install and repair plumbing apparatus and equipment and to supervise others in the performance of such work in accordance with standards, rules and regulations established by the State board; 
*Applications:*$100 initial application fee and 2-year renewal fee of $160. Application can be found here. 
Department of Law & Public Safety
*Board of Examiners of Master Plumbers*
PO Box 45008
Newark, NJ 07101
(973)504-6420 
*Reciprocity:*None at this time.

*Continuing Education:*5 hours every biennial renewal period.*Exam:*

50 questions and a time limit of 2 1/2 hrs (Business and Law)
100 questions and a time limit of 4 hrs
Exam requires a 70% to pass.
*Topics on the examination includes*: Drainage Systems/Sewers,Water Supply/Backflow Prevention,Code, General Knowledge,Installation Practices/Methods/Materials,Special Wastes/Roof Drains,Fixtures/Trim,Excavation,Inspection/Testing
Call Prometric for testing info at 800.626.0750
*References:*These books are available for purchase from our online contractor’s bookstore or by calling our office at 1-800-952-0910. 

The following references *are not* allowed in the testing center: 

National Standard Plumbing Code, 2006
Modern Plumbing, 2005
Mathematics for Plumbers and Pipefitters
New Jersey Amendments to the National Standard Plumbing Code, 2006 (Website)
OSHA Excerpts for Contractors (from Title 26 CFR, Parts 1926 & 1910)
The following reference IS allowed in the testing center: 

New Jersey Plumbing Contractor's Reference Manual
*Training:*Please check back later, as we are always adding new training material.


----------



## Hyper Piper (Nov 29, 2008)

Are you telling me my hacksaw and can of glue won't make me a plumber? :no:


----------



## pkbrothers1 (Mar 6, 2012)

*Hey Plumbing help*

Hey im Mario 19 

saw your quote u posted and im about to join this school job in central nj its called ua local 9 ualocal9.com its a 5 year apprenticeship program u learn and get paid alot... in 2 weeks u have to hand in wat u need like birth certificate and otehrs but make shore you have copies of everything u bring in or theyll tell you to go away and its plumbing and pipefitting schoolll


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Sounds great, go for it. Plumbing is a great trade.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

You need to attend a 5 year apprenticeship program. 4 years in school [county vo- tech] 176 hours per semester.

4 years as an apprentice, 1 year as a journeyman, under a master plumber.

10,000 documented hours of work, in those 5 years. 

Contact your county apprenticehsip coordinator, at your county vo tech school.

Good luck


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

pkbrothers1 said:


> Hey im Mario 19...


PZ is a site for those already in the plumbing trade. You are welcome to view the site and use the information available to you. Please refrain from posting until you have established that you are active in the trade.

Thanks.


----------

